# Slipknot



## GoldenJackal (Jul 25, 2008)

All magots report in.

I can't wait for the new CD. It will be the first CD I've bought in years. I mostly get my music fix on youtube and the radio these day. XD

The new single is (sic).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOGs5VMBtso

I've had it stuck in my head for days. I think it's one of their best songs.


----------



## valkura (Jul 25, 2008)

The new single is decent I suppose, not my favorite though.  We'll see what's on the rest of the new one.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

There could have been a better transition to the chorus not screaming right to singing.

You either alternate singers or don't do it. It sounds shitty, especially with Corey Taylor as the singer.

*Prepares anti-flame suit*

EDIT: A better album that is coming out this year is "Love And Other Disasters" by Sonic Syndicate.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FOoEE41s3vM
Jack of Diamonds, their newest single, confirmed to be on the album...

Ad they have 2 lead singers, something Slipknot failed to do.

In b4 "Corey Taylor is good" or other such comments.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> There could have been a better transition to the chorus not screaming right to singing.
> 
> You either alternate singers or don't do it. It sounds shitty, especially with Corey Taylor as the singer.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to bash you, it's just opinions but I created this thread for fans. I just wanted to see if there where any on here.

My opinion is that he is not a good singer, he is a great singer and possibly one of the most gifted singers out there right now. He can scream AND carry a note. Plus I think his voice is hot... But, yeah. XD


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You either alternate singers or don't do it.



Mikael Ã…kerfeldt (and his fans) would like a word with you.



GoldenJackal said:


> My opinion is that he is not a good singer, he is a great singer and possibly one of the most gifted singers out there right now. He can scream AND carry a note.



Mikael Ã…kerfeldt (and his fans) would like a word with you.


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 25, 2008)

woa dood
whai was i not aware of this till now? D:
*sits impatiently and waits for her crappy interwebz to loads it*
.......
D:
but i'm looking forward to the new album and such
should be good


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 25, 2008)

Aden said:


> Mikael Ã…kerfeldt (and his fans) would like a word with you.



lol, hey. I left room for other artists. I said _one of_ the most gifted singers. I don't think I've even heard an Opeth or Bloodbath song so I'll check it out.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 25, 2008)

Gad what's with the new mask, and the oversimplified softened music? They've really slid since IOWA =( .


----------



## Tilt (Jul 25, 2008)

I STICK MY FINGERS INTO MY ASSS

I will forever hear that instead of the real lyrics.

Also, they ripped off Mushroom head, who ripped off Gwar, so they all suck. The end.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh god I hate Slipknot.

Some of the lyrics sound like they are written by an immature 13 year old. :/

Duality is a good song though. (If you ignore the lyrics)

Well, at least you're not calling it death metal...


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 26, 2008)

You're not cool unless you're a fan of some obscure underground band that no one has heard of outside of a pocket full of people and have an enate urge to bash mainstream bands any chance you get even the the thread does not even call for it I guess.


----------



## TG. (Jul 26, 2008)

I am not trying to be cool, Slipknot is just awful. :|

Garm and his fans would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 26, 2008)

GoldenJackal said:


> My opinion is that he is not a good singer, he is a great singer and possibly one of the most gifted singers out there right now. He can scream AND carry a note. Plus I think his voice is hot... But, yeah. XD



Now... I can beat you with the name of one man. Serj Tankian.

/thread

Also... It's fucking metal, not "fuck me in the ass because I'm actually a fag" RnB. The voice isn't "hot" and it shouldn't matter.



GoldenJackal said:


> You're not cool unless you're a fan of some obscure underground band that no one has heard of outside of a pocket full of people and have an enate urge to bash mainstream bands any chance you get even the the thread does not even call for it I guess.



So System of a Down, Trivium, Killswitch Engage and KoRn are obscure underground bands?

I highly think not...

Also... /thread


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 26, 2008)

GoldenJackal said:


> You're not cool unless you're a fan of some obscure underground band that no one has heard of outside of a pocket full of people and have an enate urge to bash mainstream bands any chance you get even the the thread does not even call for it I guess.



Wasn't bashing the band on the whole, I liked them when I was 14/15 years old, I  was just disappointed by their decline.

Also nobody's name dropping  obscure bands :\ .


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 26, 2008)

The thread subject is Slipknot, not X band is better than Slipknot. Is that hard to understand? Serj and Jonathan Davis are also two of my favorite singers by the way, but none of this has to do with Slipknot. What I said was a generalization based on what I have seen from others. I don't really wish to bash anyone but I said this thread was for fans. No one who has posted here owns the board so I don't see how you can "/end" it. Please go start your own thread if you wish to stay off topic.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 26, 2008)

GoldenJackal said:


> The thread subject is Slipknot, not X band is better than Slipknot. Is that hard to understand? Serj and Jonathan Davis are also two of my favorite singers by the way, but none of this has to do with Slipknot. What I said was a generalization based on what I have seen from others. I don't really wish to bash anyone but I said this thread was for fans. No one who has posted here owns the board so I don't see how you can "/end" it. Please go start your own thread if you wish to stay off topic.



I like a few of their songs, but about the band as a whole, they are over-hyped as hell. You seemed like one of those people that are all like "OMGZ SLipknot Iz da coolerest!!!!11"... But you like Serj and Jon, so it's all cool xD.


----------

